# DLL problems



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

Hiyas,

I'm hoping someone knows about issues with "missing" .ddl files and how to fix the problem. I've had problems installing certain, seemingly random pieces of software (usually a game) and always with the error box popping up when I go to actually load up the progrma such as the one below:

C:\Windows\System\Msdxm.ocx
Unable to register the DLL/0CX: LoadLibrary failed code 31

I'm including my Hijack This log and part of my dxdiag so that my system info is available (hope my log isn't too icky- I haven't run any detection and removal software in a while).

Any help would be awesome!! Thanks  
Vixen

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 1:00:27 PM, on 4/27/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ARKANSAS.NET\BIN\CONFSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ARKANSAS.NET\BIN\GBTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\DOWNLOADS\HIJACK
THIS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet
Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.arkansas.net
R1 -
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet
Settings,ProxyOverride = ;<local>
N1 - Netscape 4: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage",
"http://www.arkansas.net"); (C:\Program
Files\Netscape\Communicator\Users\ArkansasNet\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) -
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM
FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT
5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio -
{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} -
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry]
C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE
NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate]
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task]
"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC]
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [awhost32] C:\Program
Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\\Awhost32.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe]
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop:
C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B}
(QuickTime Object) -
http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61}
(HouseCall Control) -
http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/930260cd062fd5/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}
(Shockwave Flash Object) -
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE}
(TDServer Control) -
http://my.uo.com/fonts/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB}
(YInstStarter Class) -
http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {80DD2229-B8E4-4C77-B72F-F22972D723EA}
(AvxScanOnline Control) -
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/Msie/bitdefender.cab
O16 - DPF: {D32C3BAD-5213-49BD-A7D5-E6DE6C0D8249}
(CRAVOnline Object) -
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 -
http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {2DAE59A1-B355-4653-8D33-33A3A8F8C078}
(MaxisVacationTeleX Control) -
http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/vacation/MaxisVacationTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {A44B714B-EE0F-453E-9300-A69B321FEF6C}
(MaxisSimsFamilyTeleX Control) -
http://thesims.ea.com/teleport/families/MaxisSimsFamilyTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F}
(Update Class) -
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37912.6051041667
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479}
(EPSImageControl Class) -
http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000}
(Shockwave ActiveX Control) -
http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {B942A249-D1E7-4C11-98AE-FCB76B08747F}
(RealArcadeRdxIE Class) -
http://games-dl.real.com/gameconsole/Bundler/CAB/RealArcadeRdxIE.cab
O16 - DPF: {9FC87BC7-7963-4B70-8485-B1A41034C9A1}
(Sony Pictures Game Downloader) -
http://www.sonypictures.com/charliesangelsgame/SonyPicturesGameDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1}
(ActiveScan Installer Class) -
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain =
arkansas.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer =
216.152.37.71,216.152.26.168

DXDIAG
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/27/2004, 13:02:50
Machine name: J0A6L9
Operating System: Windows 98 (4.10, Build 2222) A 
Language: English (Regional Setting:
English)
System Manufacturer: n/a
System Model: n/a
BIOS: n/a
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 
3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 104MB used, 1432MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 4.09.0000.0902 32bit

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nvdisp.drv is not
digitally signed, which means that it has not been
tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs
(WHQL). Current drivers tested for a WHQL logo are
only available on Windows ME, Windows 2000, and
Windows XP. New Windows 98 drivers are no longer
tested for WHQL logos.
Sound Tab 1: The file viaudio.SYS is not
digitally signed, which means that it has not been
tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs
(WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver
from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: The registry information for the
DirectPlay application 'Stronghold' is missing or
damaged. You should reinstall that application.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi kelticvixen,

looks pretty good to me ... but i'm no expert !!

There are plenty of sites about where you can
download DLL files. You can find most DLL files
if you look through a few.

Regards, John


----------



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for replying so fast.  Well, the problem is that I'm not very familiar with dll files, and I cannot even determine from the above referenced dll error message exactly what dll is missing. I'm not sure what the failed LoadLibrary error 31 means either.  

I have searched the sites that refer to finding your missing dlls but I haven't attempted to replace any since I'm not sure what is missing. Just that it's ocx and there are lots of ocx dll's from what I saw at a site for dlls. Is there a utility of some sort that I can run to spot missing or invalid dlls? I have tried a couple of "free" tools to identify registry problems, or ocx errors, but they aren't really free...LOL! 

Any ideas?
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

Right after posting my last reply, I remembered another error I had received when trying to download a utility called FileChecker. I've just gone to the site and re-downloaded it, since I had given up and dumped the file the last time my installation failed. When the download finished, I attempted to install it and received the following error message:

C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM/vbCrC.ocx
Unable to register the DLL/OCX: LoadLibrary failed; code 31
A device attached to the system is not functioning.

I get these messages during the attempted installation of certain programs. Is this referring to a missing dll? I looked up vbCrC.ocx on one of the dll sites referred to on another TSG post, but it didn't find it. I'm not sure what the difference between ocx and dll is. Ack! I'm clueless. I'm just determined to figure this out, as this has been coming up for about 6 months now. 

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi kelticvixon ; Give these a look and see if this will help you. I f not Post again , I'm sure you will recieve the help you need . Good Luck !!

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mscoree


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i don't think it is referring to a DLL,
i'm still looking ...


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

this page seems to suggest its something to do with
USB ports.

http://www.veo.com/Advanced_Connect/kb_tshoot.asp


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Seems vbCrC.ocx is an ActiveX Custom Control. Try downloading it from HERE . You'll find it at the bottom of the page. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi kelticvixen ; Here's another link pertaining to your specific problem . Hope this fixes it !! Good Luck !!!!

http://www.snapfiles.com/help/missingfiles.html


----------



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks so much for the suggestions!  I'm going to give them a try, hopefully tonight. You guys are great for taking the time to look into this. Many thanks, and I will let you know how it works out.

Vixen


----------



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to ask, DFC- how did you find that page on vbCrc.ocx?  I'm totally impressed because my searches turned up only one single result on it and it was a case where someone else got the exact same error as me and they were also trying to install FileChecker... lol. I did a google search, but now I'm curious as to what search engine or resource you might have utilized or what search engines might be better/more extensive. Again, thanks bunches for the kind assistance.
Cheers,
Vixen


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Hope it helps. I you MSN search. Searched on vbCrc.ocx and came up with homepage.


----------



## kelticvixen (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll have to remember not to be so "google"-centric when running my searches!  

Well, to update, I downloaded and installed the vbcrc control and to test it, I again tried installing the FileChecker program (which I don't really care about, but it IS one of the programs I can remember receiving the error on) and I received the same error. I then went to my windows system file, where I assumed I should install it, since that is the location referenced in the error message, and that is where the file self-extracted to. I saw the file there and so I right-clicked it and chose the option to register the control. It said that registration was successful. It also had an un-register option available before I chose the register option, so I don't know if choosing to register it really did anything, but the same error popped up again when I tried for the second time to install the program. I'm not sure what the problem is. The original error popup appears to be saying that an attempt is being made to register the control, but that loadlibrary has failed (code 31- greek to me) and that a device attached to the system isn't working. I'm not sure what to try next!  

The only other thought I had was that the one and only result of my previous searches in relation to this issue turned up the following link from a person who was experiencing the exact same issue, even with the exact same program installation (see below for text) and he mentions that he attempted to use regsvr32.exe (I don't know how to use that) and that it then made mention of a missing dll file called vbcrc.dll which I haven't found in either a google or msn search. Any ideas? I know you are probably sick of this thread, and if you are out of ideas as well, I totally understand, but just in case, I wanted to ask! Thanks again so much for the wonderful help!!  
Cheers,
Vixen
Here is the text from the above referenced link:

cldb
Everytime I try and install File Checker I get an error message... ???

-----------
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vbCrC.ocx

Unable to register DLL\OCX: LoadLibrary failed;code 31.
A device attached to the system is not functioning
-----------

I tried the regsvr32.exe but I get a...

-----------
Error in vbcrc.dll
Missing Entry: DLLRegisterServer
-----------

Also I installed vb6 runtime files... cuz maybe I'd thought it fix it but still no go. Other than that can't wait/hope v1.8 comes out soon. 
(END) By the way, nobody ever responded to this person's post, poor thing, so I don't know if he solved his problem- Vix


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Have you downloaded and install VB6RunTime ? Required for FileChecker.


----------

